# About.com- Eating with IBS



## VSsupport

Eating with IBS can be a challenging and sometimes terrifying prospect. Sign up for my new eCourse and learn all that you need to know about the relationship between food and IBS. Over the course of five days you will receive emails filled with information regarding safe foods, trigger foods, and food allergies and intolerance, to help you to figure out an IBS diet that works for you.
Eating with IBS eCourse


| Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

View the full article


----------

